# С Днем Рожденья, Akok



## Wu-Tang

Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения, всего наилучшего тебе, счастья, здоровья, успехов. :drinks:


----------



## alena

*akoK*, поздравляю с Днем рождения! Хочу пожелать Счастья, Любви, Удачи! :give_rose:
Всех благ!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mGw0v4uPwQ​


----------



## Farger

Поздравляю!!! Желаю никогда не унывать, не видеть огорчения, и дни с улыбкой начинать, как в этот День Рождения! (я надеюсь что так и есть)


----------



## Arbitr

Кость, мои поздравления тебе! будь счастлив.


----------



## Mila

*Лучший друг, в твой день рожденья
Все так рады и милы.
Выставляй нам угощенье
На широкие столы.
Каждый гость тебе по дружбе
Пожелать сейчас хотел
Счастья в доме и на службе,
Долгих лет и добрых дел.*




​

*Поздравляю!!!​*

PS: Мы уже ждем тебя!arty2:arty: Стол почти накрыт




​


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю!


----------



## icotonev

С Днем Рождения!
С наилучшими пожеланиями дальнейших творческих успехов и много хороших эмоций.Будь жив, здоров и счастлив.


----------



## Sfera

*Поздравлений Константину
Много мы хотим сказать:
Настоящий он мужчина
И приятно поздравлять
Вот такого – золотого!
Будь всегда-всегда таким!
Мы в тебе, как в совершенстве,
Изменений не хотим.
Пусть года проходят мимо,
Не касаясь Константина!
Во все ты вкладываешь душу
И ищешь совершенства в том,
Что беглым взглядом не оценишь,
Но что зовется мастерством.
Желаем не бояться риска,
И среди множества дорог
Найти такую, что подарит
Надежду, веру и любовь!*


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю! Всех благ!


----------



## ТроПа

С праздничком.


----------



## thyrex

*У нас отличная причина 
Поздравить друга Константина: 
У симпатичного мужчины, 
То бишь у Кости, — именины! 

Про Костю в книжке прочитали, 
Что постоянен, тверже стали... 
Да мы и сами это знали — 
Мы лучше друга не встречали! 

Надежен, верен, чист душой, 
Наш Костя — парень золотой! 
И мы сердечно поздравляем 
Тебя, наш друг! Всех благ желаем!*

*Поздравляю!!!*​


----------



## SNS-amigo

Константин, примите и мои скромные поздравления:
Никогда не болеть и всегда хотеть...  радоваться жизни! :dance2:

И этот смайл-салют в Вашу честь!


----------



## Сашка

Поздравляю!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!! Всего наилучшего


----------



## goredey

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## S.R

С днём рожденья!


----------



## Drongo

Костя, поздравляю с Днём Рождения. Вчера поздно вечером спецом вышел на форум, чтобы поздравить тебя, но голова дырявая, увидел одну, вторую тему - прочёл. Пытался честно вспомнить причину, крутилось возле - не вспомнил, вспомнил уже в час ночи, но глаза уже почти спали. :biggrin:

Поздравляю С Днём Рождения тебя, пусть всё что пожелали сбудется, пусть тебя окружают хорошие и открытые люди. Здоровья тебе, творческих идей и успешних их воплощений в жизнь. Любви, Счастья и просто хорошего и радостного настроения. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-6PKQ5oVB8


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Tiare

*Akok*, примите мои поздравления с Днем Рождения! 







Пусть будет все, как может быть, мечталось:
В работе уваженье и почет,
Чтоб все хорошее, конечно, удавалось,
И чтоб друзья вокруг, и пусть везет!

Пусть все Ваши свершенья и надежды
Достигнут небывалой высоты,
Пусть будет мир в семье, благополучье в доме,
Несбыточные сбудутся мечты!!!


----------



## Indomito

Поздравляю.
Оставайся таким как есть, думаю лучшего и надо, хотя если хочется стань ещё.... и тд


----------



## akok

Спасибо всем за поздравления и пожелания!


----------



## OKshef

*akoK*, присоединяюсь ко всем поздравившим! Пусть задуманное удается!
Прошу прощения за опоздание - неделя без доступа на *VN* (отпуск)


----------



## Amator

Присоединяюсь к всему выше сказанному и желаю всего самого наилучшего=)
Тоже хочу извинится за опоздание - день рождения мамы в этот же день праздновали+каникулы


----------



## edde

Костя, с Днем рождения  хоть и запоздало но поздравляю, желаю счастья крепкого здоровья, всех благ и хорошего настроения:friends:


----------



## iolka

*Поздравляю ещё раз,*
но уже с прошедшим и на форуме... плюс желаю... желаю того, о чём мечтаешь :victory:







пс... свечки нужно задуть обязательно... не ленись))


----------



## akok

iolka написал(а):


> пс... свечки нужно задуть обязательно... не ленись))


Обязательно задую


----------



## iolka

они ещё горят... филонишь)))))


----------

